# Hartmann Wheels Blem Sale



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

It's time again for another blem sale, everyone always asks "Whats a blem?". 
* The majority of these wheels have small cosmetic imperfections which won't pass our quality control, typically dust in the paint or a pinhole in the paint finish 1-3mm in size.
* Some have only had tires mounted and dismounted and are in perfect condition but can't be sold as new. (these are the best deal obviously)
* Some have minor shipping damage, light box rash or small scrapes.
* A small amount have scratches or scrapes that can be seen from over 3 feet away, these are on the deepest discount.
Pictures of said blems are available on request and will be added to this post when they are available. Some of these sets are mixed blems and brand new wheels to make a set. There is only 1 set of each of these available and they will have to go first come first served.

RS4 - DTM 19x8.0" ET35 $899-set!








A-R8 19x8.0" ET35 $899-set!








B7 RS4 - 242HC 19x8.0" ET35 $899-set! (2 blems and 2 brand new wheels!)








A4-132 18x8.0" ET35 $799-set! (tires mounted and dismounted only, top condition)








Turbo Twist 18x8.0" ET35 $699-set! (2 blems and 2 brand new wheels!)








Laredo 18x8.5" ET20 $619-set! (1 wheel had tires mounted and dismounted and 3 brand new wheels)








to see these on a car check out our Hartmann Wheels Gallery. If you want to check out non blemished wheels available on deep discounts check out our Wheel Clearance Sale.
Prices do not include tires or shipping

_Modified by [email protected] at 5:32 PM 10-3-2008_


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:50 PM 10-10-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: Hartmann Wheels Blem Sale ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: Hartmann Wheels Blem Sale ([email protected])*

We have several wheels available on closeout specials, these are all brand new high quality wheels that we are discontinuing to make room for new inventory.
Wheel Clearance Specials!
We have a few blemished wheels as well as perfect condition wheels which cannot be sold as new. We have some pictures of the specific blemishes available as well.
Blemished Wheel Sale!


----------

